# Raspberry jam



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I posted here before that my home made jams have been turning out thin and runny. I have been using liquid pectin.

My final try was with raspberries from my backyard patch. I did lots of reading from different recipes and articles on thin jams. I started with 4 cups of berries and 4 cups of sugar. My chosen recipe said no pectin was needed but I should boil at 220 degrees. And if I couldn’t obtain temperature I should add sugar until I could reach 220 degrees.

I followed the plan and kept adding additional sugar in an attempt to get the magic number 220. I kept boiling for about 12 minutes and never got above 215. The jam turned out wonderfully thick but EXTREMELY sweet. So I’ll mark this as ‘not a failure’ but ‘not a sucess’.

So next time I think I’ll stick to the recommended amount of sugar but boil vigorously for 10 to 12 minutes. So for this year I got tasty but thin blueberry and peach jams. And thick but sweet raspberry jam. 3 trys and zero homeruns. But it’s all good. I’m gonna eat every last drop!


----------



## AshDW (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks for the tips! I love canning and storing jams. I also dish some jars out as easy and quick Christmas gifts for those I forgot about lol


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

AshDW said:


> Thanks for the tips! I love canning and storing jams. I also dish some jars out as easy and quick Christmas gifts for those I forgot about lol


I always got a kick from the nonchalant...oh thanks....when people get these jars of whatever as a gift.

Most don't realize the amount of work that went into that little jar of "stuff".


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Raaaaaaspberryyyyyyyyy. 
I love raspberry jam. A client gave me some this summer that she had made, oh how I miss that little jar of jam.
Her's was a bit thin as well, but I didn't care, it was raspberry.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I posted here before that my home made jams have been turning out thin and runny. I have been using liquid pectin.
> 
> My final try was with raspberries from my backyard patch. I did lots of reading from different recipes and articles on thin jams. I started with 4 cups of berries and 4 cups of sugar. My chosen recipe said no pectin was needed but I should boil at 220 degrees. And if I couldn't obtain temperature I should add sugar until I could reach 220 degrees.
> 
> ...


I think it's like any other "sauce". The more you allow the moisture to evaporate, the thicker it becomes.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Robie said:


> I think it's like any other "sauce". The more you allow the moisture to evaporate, the thicker it becomes.


That was my impression too. Just like making chili. If you wants it tick you evaporate the liquid off of it. Maintains a much better flavor profile than adding thickeners later in the game. Aint no expert jam maker but dont think I seen any recipes calling for pectin. Thought that was a jelly thing. Love raspberry anything but the seeds drive me crazy. If I ever get any free raspberries I might make some. 
https://www.fabfood4all.co.uk/easy-seedless-raspberry-jam/


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I posted here before that my home made jams have been turning out thin and runny. I have been using liquid pectin.
> 
> My final try was with raspberries from my backyard patch. I did lots of reading from different recipes and articles on thin jams. I started with 4 cups of berries and 4 cups of sugar. My chosen recipe said no pectin was needed but I should boil at 220 degrees. And if I couldn't obtain temperature I should add sugar until I could reach 220 degrees.
> 
> ...


Stir in small amounts of clear gel while the syrup is hot. We use it for our apple pie filling and it works great.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

For what it is worth, I prefer Sure Jel powder. I also use about 10% more sugar.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the input! Jelly making is pretty much finished here this year. I may get crazy and try a small batch of apple butter if the boss don’t run me out of the kitchen.


----------

